# Burton boot advice



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Go with the Raptor over the invader. The raptor will give you the support you need for your style of riding. Plus it has the dynolite outsole. That makes the boot extremely light. I have the restricted hails with the same outsole and the weight difference between them and other boots is unreal.

As for the Felix vs Axel, the Axel has the dynolite outsole also, wich will make it much lighter than the Felix. If you don't care too much about weight, the Felix will have a tiny bit more support. Other than that, they are both fairly similar. They both have the therm-ic heat pre wired in, which is nice.


----------



## protik (Jul 27, 2012)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> Go with the Raptor over the invader. The raptor will give you the support you need for your style of riding. Plus it has the dynolite outsole. That makes the boot extremely light. I have the restricted hails with the same outsole and the weight difference between them and other boots is unreal.
> 
> As for the Felix vs Axel, the Axel has the dynolite outsole also, wich will make it much lighter than the Felix. If you don't care too much about weight, the Felix will have a tiny bit more support. Other than that, they are both fairly similar. They both have the therm-ic heat pre wired in, which is nice.


Hey mate, good advice there. I was wondering if you had any experiences with the mixed lacing system on the Raptor though (one speed lace + velcro straps)?

Also, just curious how does the Raptor compare to the Imperial boot as in terms of comfort/support?

Went to the city yesterday and we ended up trying out the Invader, Ambush, Mint, Emerald and Ride Sage. Found Ambush/Emrald to be a tad bit stiffer than we would like it to be (whereas Invader and Ride Sage were too soft). So I guess mid flex boots would suit us better.

Cheers!


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

I havent' had any experience on the mixed lacing system. My wife has boots with just the speed zone lacing and she loves them. The imperial will have a lot more support than the raptor. The raptor will be light from the dynolite outsole. They both have the same liner, so the comfort level should be about the same there.

The ambush and emerald are a 5 on stiffness, so they are right in the middle. Maybe try the axel for the lady and for you, try the moto, which is a 3, the rampant is a 4, and the hail or restricted hail, which are both 4. The rampant and restricted hail have dynolite outsole making them lighter.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> I havent' had any experience on the mixed lacing system. My wife has boots with just the speed zone lacing and she loves them. The imperial will have a lot more support than the raptor. The raptor will be light from the dynolite outsole. They both have the same liner, so the comfort level should be about the same there.
> 
> The ambush and emerald are a 5 on stiffness, so they are right in the middle. Maybe try the axel for the lady and for you, try the moto, which is a 3, the rampant is a 4, and the hail or restricted hail, which are both 4. The rampant and restricted hail have dynolite outsole making them lighter.


My wife also has full speedzone lacing, the convenience and adjustability makes it essential in her view.


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

man i got ambush and i will say this much..no way are they mid stiff boots...maybe for the first two or three days lol..after that no more...they soften up to much for my liking..just my 2 cents


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

vukovi21 said:


> man i got ambush and i will say this much..no way are they mid stiff boots...maybe for the first two or three days lol..after that no more...they soften up to much for my liking..just my 2 cents


That's good to know, I've only had two pairs of hails. Regular and I now have the restricted. They are a 4 on stiffness, but it sounds like the ambush isn't too much more stiff.


----------



## protik (Jul 27, 2012)

Really appreciate the reply guys. Just a quick one should my partner go for a size 5 or 5.5 Axel or size 5 or 6 Felix (no 5.5 for Felix)? 
She measured size 5 on the slidey thingy, surprisingly found Mint (5) to be cramped, fitted Emerald (5.5) and found Ride Sage size 5 to be snug actually.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

KnoxBoarderX said:


> That's good to know, I've only had two pairs of hails. Regular and I now have the restricted. They are a 4 on stiffness, but it sounds like the ambush isn't too much more stiff.


i would say it like that....

maybe the mid stiff is the word but in my book it definitely tends to softer side of the spectrum!!! hope that helps


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

vukovi21 said:


> i would say it like that....
> 
> maybe the mid stiff is the word but in my book it definitely tends to softer side of the spectrum!!! hope that helps


What boots did you have before the ambush?


----------



## photocycler (Nov 27, 2010)

vukovi21 said:


> i would say it like that....
> 
> maybe the mid stiff is the word but in my book it definitely tends to softer side of the spectrum!!! hope that helps


I just got a pair of ambush, want a true mid stuff boot..ride all mountain with a mid flex setup...now,wondering if I should keep them 

Setup is a LIb Tech TRS with cartels


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

photocycler said:


> I just got a pair of ambush, want a true mid stuff boot..ride all mountain with a mid flex setup...now,wondering if I should keep them
> 
> Setup is a LIb Tech TRS with cartels


i got them with a proto/forces set up
if i had to upgrade one area boots are first on the list...just a tad to soft but been in them for just two weeks til this point

but i was just giving my impressions... while i may be riding for many years i am not the one to give advice about the gear...just my feel of the boots correlated with my riding...they are mid stiff or what not..just for me they packed out way to much way to fast...


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the imperial and ride mid flex bindings and love the setup. If I do need them a little less stiff all I do is undo the laces a touch. I came from some ride orion’s way softer but I always loved stiffer boots I think I want to get some K2 UFO’s for this season.


----------

